# Hull/Cap Joint -- Rub Rail question



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I am in the process of removing the cap on my "new" boat to replace the floor and transom. I have been trying to locate some rubrail to put back on, but to no avail. Everything seems to be made for a "shoebox" type joint and mine is different. I guess I need to start by finding the proper name for my type of joint. The easiest way to describe it is Place two identicle cookie sheets together, one upside down. Then staple them together with stainless staples" I plan to put it back with small stainless screws or poprivets.

I have looked at Taco and Rubrails.com, as well as another site. Wepco or something like that. Nothing similar to what I need. I want to call one or more of these companies, but atleast have the proper name for my joint type. thanks


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

lewismarine.com?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

This stuff?

http://www.trimlok.com/cat/Edge-Trim/Browse-All-Products_102.aspx


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been playing with fiberglass hulls for a long time,
but never gave a thought to the names of the types of cap/hull joints.
A little digging and here's the best examples I can come up with...


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Cool! Tht is the info that I was looking for. I have an outboard flange. Except that my cap is not flat like that one. Now I need a "D" shaped piece of trim that the flange enters the trim right in the middle of the flat part of the "D"


----------

